# P. metallica temperament?



## Lushmush (Apr 26, 2013)

I really love the look of P. metallicas (well who doesn't, right?) and I was just wondering what their general temperament is like? i.e. when re-housing and feeding.

I am slightly nervous of larger tarantulas that are generally labeled as fast and defensive. I mainly keep small (sometimes) skittish species, although I am working on my fear of larger Ts and got a lovely little GBB from a member on here today and it's absolutely adorable but I would love to keep a P. metallica one day, so just looking for keepers opinions on their temperament.


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

Lushmush said:


> I really love the look of P. metallicas (well who doesn't, right?) and I was just wondering what their general temperament is like? i.e. when re-housing and feeding.
> 
> I am slightly nervous of larger tarantulas that are generally labeled as fast and defensive. I mainly keep small (sometimes) skittish species, although I am working on my fear of larger Ts and got a lovely little GBB from a member on here today and it's absolutely adorable but I would love to keep a P. metallica one day, so just looking for keepers opinions on their temperament.


P Mettalica's arent very defensive in my experience tbh. they prefer to run and hide, and are extremely photo sensitive, shine a light by them and they run all over their enclosure till they find somewere dark, i personally think they're good eaters, and like you said, gorgeous t's!


----------



## Mitch636 (Mar 26, 2013)

From what I've read they're least aggressive of the pokies. No one seems to have had any trouble with them but of course would still need to be treated the same way as any of the other nut cases..

I've actually got one due to arrive on Wednesday, I'm excited. :flrt:

I'll post back how it goes and whether she makes a break for it and aims for a shoe or if it'll be easy..


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Rehoming my adult female was a lot easier than say a Psalmopoeus, although she is huge I just kept thinking if she makes a bee line for it.....:censor: but she was fine a dash at the end luckily it was into her new gaff :lol2: I well prefer rehousing terrestrial T's the tubs are always more accessible and just goes a lot smoother....well apart from obt's and Haplopelmas :lol2:

But yeah original question never had a pokie rear up and strike, not to say they dont just I have never experienced it....they seem to prefer to leg it...


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2013)

Itsy my p.metallica was great, very calm and I recon she would of been ok handling her if you was very VERY careful.

This type of pokie is prob the least aggressive.


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Jaggers said:


> Itsy my p.metallica was great, very calm and I recon she would of been ok handling her if you was very VERY careful.
> 
> This type of pokie is prob the least aggressive.


Im not a handler...and I know some people dont like him but stanley off tartan tarantulas on facebook posted a pic of him holding an AF metallica earlier was a beast :2thumb:


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

i have a friend who handles all his OW's and he said p mets r least defensive.

i personally wouldnt handle any, i dont have any OWs so cant say why but i dont handle my NWs anyway but as i said above i have heard 1st hand p mets r least defensive!


----------



## bob109 (Jan 8, 2012)

mine goes in to a threat display when ever I open up the tank but like with all t's they all behave different


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Been good reading this thread, P metallica will prob be my next spider.


----------



## Lushmush (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for your replies!!

I'm definitely not looking for a T to handle, I'm too scared I'll hurt them or in case they disappear or if they hurt me :blush:

I don't mind tarantulas throwing the threat posture, my AF C. sellatus does quite often but it's quite cute because she is so small. What I'm mostly afraid of is if the T runs up the tongs or tries to escape during feeding or removing a molt but if its done during the day I guess most P. metallicas will just stay or try to find somewhere dark to hide within their enclosure?


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

Lushmush said:


> Thanks for your replies!!
> 
> I'm definitely not looking for a T to handle, I'm too scared I'll hurt them or in case they disappear or if they hurt me :blush:
> 
> I don't mind tarantulas throwing the threat posture, my AF C. sellatus does quite often but it's quite cute because she is so small. What I'm mostly afraid of is if the T runs up the tongs or tries to escape during feeding or removing a molt but if its done during the day I guess most P. metallicas will just stay or try to find somewhere dark to hide within their enclosure?


Ive never really found any of my p metts to bolt out, although imaginw they're more than capable!, when ever i go to do any tank maitenece they just move to one side of their enclosure or into a hide and let me do my business haha!


----------



## simon goldsborough (Sep 10, 2009)

only ever had threat display's from male p metallicas never from a female , they are very calm for pokies easy to keep like most pokies


----------



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

As Simon said above P.metallica are quite calm for pokies.Ive never noticed a difference between males and females and I've got 3 mature males,2 adult females and 3 sub adults.All of mine are on show most of the time too.


----------



## bmxtart (Sep 22, 2009)

I had mine in my mouth. Not even a threat display...


----------



## Mitch636 (Mar 26, 2013)

martin lees said:


> As Simon said above P.metallica are quite calm for pokies.Ive never noticed a difference between males and females and I've got 3 mature males,2 adult females and 3 sub adults.All of mine are on show most of the time too.


Do you plan on mating them?


----------

